# First Tank Troubles



## Maddy (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi! When I was first setting up my tank, I read this website in order to figure out what I needed to do. Now, I'm having trouble and I hope you can help me.

I have a 10gal tank with an appropriate filter and a lamp that I leave on for about 12 hours a day. It's got gravel, fake plants, and some ornaments. I have a male betta, 5 albino cories, and 2 mystery snails. I feed a few betta pellets, an algae wafer for the snails, and 4 bottom feeder tablets a day. My water changes are about a third a week, and I try to vaccum some of the gravel while I do it.

I went on a week-long trip and left my sister in charge of the feeding. When I came back my water was really cloudy and there was a lot of debris covering the ornaments and plants. It looks like everything's been dusted with brown stuff. My fish are all behaving the same way they always did- the cories are chilling on the bottom of the tank, my betta keeps to the top, and my snails are snailing around. Should I be worried?

On an unrelated note, I was hoping to eventually add 1 or 2 African Dwarf Frogs to my tank if this clears up. Would this be a good idea?

Thanks for any help I can get!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It will probably take a few water changes before it clears up good. With the 5 cories in there with the betta and snails I wouldn't add any more. Your pretty close to being stocked with not having live plants in the tank.


----------



## Maddy (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sorry, I must have left out how long this tank's been up in my original post. I've had this tank going something like a month and a half with weekly water changes. Water quality has been great and it's all of a sudden cloudy. Does that change anything, or will this just go away?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

can you put some water into a clear glass or white cup and tell what color it is. You could be experiencing a bacteria bloom or green water. Also would like to know what your parameters are for ph, ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. If you don't have your own test kit most lfs will test it for you but have them write down the numbers for you. As it sounds like your tank is still cycling.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like your Sister overfed by a lot. Next time just leave them. Fish will be fine without feeding for a week.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

stop feeding for a couple of days and do a couple of 30% water changes and see if it clears up. I´m with susankat, wouldn't add more fish.


----------

